# SSD: Komprimierung aktivieren?



## GoldenMic (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe aktuell eine Samsung 830 Series mit 128 GB.
Habe aktuell 81,1 Gb belegt und 37,9 Gb freim etwas mehr Speicherplatz wäre also nicht schlecht.
Auf der SSD ist Win 7, Office, alle möglichen Messenger, ein paar eigene Dateien, ein paar Spiele(BF3, SC2, usw).
Wäre es denn sinnvoll die Komprimierung zu nutzen wie es in der aktuellen PCGH beschrieben wird?
Welche Probleme könnten dabei auftreten?


----------



## OctoCore (21. Januar 2012)

Das habe ich früher schon ausgetestet - ob sich das wirklich lohnt, ist so eine Sache. Aber man kann ein paar Gigabyte damit zusammenraffen, das stimmt schon. Den Inhalt meiner Windowspartition bekam ich auf 2/3 der Ursprungsgröße runter
Office und Co. lassen sich super komprimieren, gilt praktisch für alle Anwendungen, bis eben auf Grafik- und Sounddateien, die vielleicht dazu gehören - Spiele meist kaum (die üblichen Sound- und Grafikbibliotheken von Games sind in der Regel schon hochkomprimiert und für die paar EXEs und was dazugehört lohnt es sich nicht). Windowsdateien (alles innerhalb des Windowsordners) lassen sich auch gut komprimieren (zumindest was nicht sowieso schon komprimiert ist), ist aber nicht zu empfehlen, weil man dort zum großen Teil Besitz übernehmen muss (der dann nicht mehr TRUSTED INSTALLER gehört), um manche Verzeichnisse zu komprimieren. Nicht zu empfehlen.
Für die Ordner Programme und Programme(x86) und deren Inhalt gilt das gleiche wie oben für Anwendungen allgemein.
Datendateien, also z.B. die Dokumente der aktuelleren Office-Versionen sind auch praktisch schon gepackt. PDFs, EPUBs usw. auch.
Und natürlich die üblichen Video und Soundformate. Man kann zwar eine WAV-Datei mit unkomprimiertem PCM-Inhalt per WinRAR oder 7zip fast auf APE- oder FLAC-Größe schrumpfen, aber die Windowsroutinen sind auf Schnelligkeit und nicht Packeffektivität ausgelegt - lohnt sich also nicht.

So - und jetzt lese ich erstmal, was PCGH dazu schreibt.


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Januar 2012)

Dankeschön erstmal.
Ein paar GB mehr wären natürlich immer nett aber wenn es eher Probleme macht verzichte ich halt drauf


----------



## dj*viper (21. Januar 2012)

das hatte ich auch mal in gedanken, aber habs erstmal gelassen.
keine ahnung, wie langsam dann die ssd wird?!


----------



## Wertzius (21. Januar 2012)

Tomshardware hat das vor ein paar Wochen ausführlich getestet und für gut empfunden! Leistungsverlust war nur marginal. Mußte mal auf der Seite gucken!


----------



## OctoCore (21. Januar 2012)

Die Komprimierung an sich macht keine Probleme. Auf Sandforce-SSDs lohnt sich das natürlich nicht, ist klar.
Wo es sich auch nicht lohnt, sind z.B. Ordner, die voll sind mit winzigen Dateien, wie manche Ordner von Windows. Die kleinste Organisationsgröße unter Win ist ein Cluster (mit Vorgabegröße 4KB). Nützt also nix, wenn man 4KB-Dateien auf 2KB oder 8KB-Dateien auf 5KB schrumpft. Der Ordnerinhalt wird dann zwar kleiner angezeigt, aber jede Datei belegt real immer noch 4 oder 8KB.


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Januar 2012)

Und warum nicht bei sandforce?


----------



## OctoCore (21. Januar 2012)

Die komprimieren doch schon von sich aus intern. Damit bremst du sie nur künstlich aus.
Das ist ja der Gag bei denen. Ist nicht so, dass sie nur während der Übertragung komprimieren und intern dann die Daten unkomprimiert abspeichern - die bleiben natürlich komprimiert und werden auch so gespeichert.


----------



## dj*viper (22. Januar 2012)

ich entscheide mich für das komprimieren deaktivert lassen.
sehe jetzt keine großen vorteile.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2012)

Wenns wirklich, wirklich eng wird, kann man mal darüber nachdenken.


----------

